# [SOLVED] You need the RELOAD privilege for this operation

## dnamroud

Hello

when trying to use the mysqladmin function I got the following message... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> test ~ # mysqladmin -u mona -p refresh
> 
> Enter password:
> ...

 

what do i need to do to solve this problem..

Thank you

DanyLast edited by dnamroud on Sun Aug 20, 2006 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Shazam

do you have phpmyadmin installed?

you could simply hit the reload priviliges link.

or do a

```
/etc/init.d/mysql restart
```

which should reload the privilige tables or can i assume, you already did that?

otherwise, i'd check that the mysql server has read/write rights to its db.

----------

## hanj

 *dnamroud wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> when trying to use the mysqladmin function I got the following message... 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Hello

You need to reload privs as 'root', or give the mona user 'RELOAD' permissions.

```
mysqladmin -u root -p refresh;
```

HTH 

hanji

----------

## dnamroud

thanx guys

Hanji, 

you are right, it was a privileges permission..

The root fixed my problem...

Dany

----------

